# What 300 or 340 spine arrow for my bow?



## Idaho_Elk_Huntr (Dec 13, 2003)

I am currently shooting an Ovation at 30 inches 66 lbs and would like an arrow that weighs 400 grains with my 125 grain broadheads. Will be bumping it up to 70. Backed off due to tuning issues.I am currently shooting Goldtip XT 75/95's at 28.5 inches that weigh 440 grains.
Bow is shooting 260 How much would speed would I gain by loosing 40 grains?


----------



## tmarch (Jun 7, 2002)

What tuning issues, too stiff or not enough spine? The reason I'm asking is the 75/95 is the lightest of the 300 spine arrows I'm currently using. I'm using the Realtree shafts @ a little over 9 grains per inch. My arrows with Blazer vanes & G nocks weigh 300 grains @ 28" & they will handle 85 grain points well, but any heavier point and I have to go with a shorter 75/95 or go to 3-71s.


----------



## Idaho_Elk_Huntr (Dec 13, 2003)

tmarch said:


> What tuning issues, too stiff or not enough spine? The reason I'm asking is the 75/95 is the lightest of the 300 spine arrows I'm currently using. I'm using the Realtree shafts @ a little over 9 grains per inch. My arrows with Blazer vanes & G nocks weigh 300 grains @ 28" & they will handle 85 grain points well, but any heavier point and I have to go with a shorter 75/95 or go to 3-71s.


Not stiff enough. I had to shorten the arows 1 1/4 inches and back the weight to 66. I could live with the 66 but I need the arrows 30 inches. I like the head where it screws to the arrow to be flush with the front of the sight window. There is a 400 grain minimum here for hunting and I would like it as close as possible!
Thanks!!


----------



## tmarch (Jun 7, 2002)

Loosing 40 grains will get you about 8 feet per second, not enough to matter a lot. A 3-71 @ 9.92 grains per inch is the next lightest & it seems a little stiffer than the 75/95, but your back to a heavier arrow. Stiffer often means faster though so you might actually pick up some speed. A 3-71 with blazers will weigh in at roughly 340 grains @ 30". To get the max trajectory out of my setup I hunt with the 3-71 & 100 grain heads.


----------



## Snood Slapper (Jul 27, 2004)

OK, here's the deal according to TAP (and it has proven very reliable for me). This is with a 2004 Ovation shooting a release.

If you bump up to 70 with what you have now, you'll be dead center on spine. If you go to .300 you'll be way over spined. The closest you're going to get shooting a 125 grain head with 15 grains of fletch (with Blazers) is 420 grains. You can get a few grains lighter with feathers.

If you shoot a 100 grain head, you'll be a little stiff at 395 grains. If you could find a 105 or 110 grain head you'd be sitting pretty. In my experience, GTs shoot much better if they are just a little on the stiff side.

Of course a lot of things in each individual set up can affect this.


----------



## Idaho_Elk_Huntr (Dec 13, 2003)

Well there has to be some lighter arrows out there. Changing the head weight is not an option as the heads I am using are 125 grain and thatis as small as they come. Maybe someone else knows of a different arrow.
Thanks!


----------



## 2ndchance (Sep 19, 2004)

the GT UL300 pros are 8.5 GPI 

at 30" that will put you around 420 gr.

easton lightspeed 340 8.16gpi will put you at about 419gr because it has heavier insert and nock.


carbon tech cheetah 300(330 actual spine) are 7.9gpi. they will be 403gr

i dont think you are going to get too much lighter than that unless you go shorter shaft, lighter point or go with the high country speed pro max arrows. i have heard that beause they are so light they are very brittle.


Ty


----------



## Hollowpoint (Jul 10, 2003)

Idaho_Elk_Huntr said:


> Well there has to be some lighter arrows out there. Changing the head weight is not an option as the heads I am using are 125 grain and thatis as small as they come. Maybe someone else knows of a different arrow.
> Thanks!


Gold Tip 22 series would be stiff enough. They weigh 7.3gr per inch.
Mine weigh 363gr total @ 30" shaft length, with 21gr fletch, 12gr nock, 9gr uni bushings, and 120gr nibs.
With 125's + a 30gr insert (wich is whay I shot indoor using), you'd be stiff enough, heavy enough, and have really good FOC for hunting. :smile:
....or you could switch to 100gr heads, for 130gr total tip weight too.


----------



## oggie2635 (Mar 2, 2005)

from one idaho elk hunter to another, throw the gold tips away and buy some quality shafts. had the same problem. the spine in gold tips is too inconsistant. go with a carbon tech cheeta hunter 55-80 and at 30.5 in and a 125 gr tip your spine will be right on and will weigh about 409 gr.

good luck


----------



## johnhames (Apr 9, 2003)

You may have been mislead on the spine of a 7595. It is 340 not 300 but that arrow should spine out close with your set up at 28 1/2". The 22-series is a 300 spine, both stiffer and lighter. You will gain some speed going lighter but you will pay a penetration price with the lighter arrow. Momentum is a more accurate predictor of penetration than KE. The flatter trajectory is nice but you must be fairly flat at #70, 260-275 fps.


----------

